# Bionic is awful... there I said it!



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

Perhaps its the dismal display...

Or, the poor battery life...

Or, the bizarre only use a Motorola Charger crap...

Or, the screen lock lag...

Or, maybe its the numerous crashes I have encountered...

Or even it might be the fact that this puppy gets way hot...

But this device sucks.

Sure, "sucks" is a very subjective word but compared to my Thunderbolt with CM7, this device is garbage.

It feels blocky in my hand and at very best... cheap!!

Yeah it's got a dual core processor but the entire device feels slow (again compared to my Thunderbolt).

Benchmarks show its faster but in real world usage it pails in comparison...

I waited and waited for this device to get released... And now I can't wait to return it and wait some more for something actually worth $300.


----------



## greenleaved (Sep 12, 2011)

Lol.

Couldn't disagree more.


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

At the risk of sounding sarcastic as that is definitely not my intent, what is it that you disagree about ?

I will say the battery life is a tad bit better on the Bionic but given the size of the battery and the heat it produces, the extra 30 minutes is hardly a huge gain. The Bionic or any of my previous phones still will not go an entire business day without being hooked to a power source so the few extra minutes does not really equate to much.


----------



## kedriastral (Sep 19, 2011)

I wanted you to know, I made an account just to reply to this post!

You're gonna compare your garbage thunderbolt, and yes I call it garbage because the only reason it's worth a hot damn is because it has cm7 on it, to a stock rom bionic? This is just asinine. If you want an accurate comparison, put that thunderbolt stock. I loved my dx with cm7 on it, which is still leaps and bounds better than your half though out thunderbolt.

You want to know why the bionic is an amazing device? how many days did it take to get root? recovery? cm7? I know for a fact you sat on your buggy HTC software for months and months. So get off your horse and lets hear a real comparision when we get cm7 on the bionic. I'm betting you get real quiet after that.

Oh and my device has no issues you mentioned, besides obviously using moto chargers.


----------



## Leach19m (Sep 6, 2011)

kedriastral said:


> I wanted you to know, I made an account just to reply to this post!
> 
> You're gonna compare your garbage thunderbolt, and yes I call it garbage because the only reason it's worth a hot damn is because it has cm7 on it, to a stock rom bionic? This is just asinine. If you want an accurate comparison, put that thunderbolt stock. I loved my dx with cm7 on it, which is still leaps and bounds better than your half though out thunderbolt.
> 
> ...


Lol, one word; boosh! Nailed it, how can you compare a stock phone to a Rom'd phone? Of. Course the stock phone has flaws...moto is the best at screwing up a good Os. Go ahead, root and rom your bionic, then compare again.

My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

kedriastral said:


> I wanted you to know, I made an account just to reply to this post!
> 
> You're gonna compare your garbage thunderbolt, and yes I call it garbage because the only reason it's worth a hot damn is because it has cm7 on it, to a stock rom bionic? This is just asinine. If you want an accurate comparison, put that thunderbolt stock. I loved my dx with cm7 on it, which is still leaps and bounds better than your half though out thunderbolt.
> 
> ...


Wow, my high horse ???? I just posted my opionion and observations. Sorry if those don't jive with your opinions.

Are you saying the stock moto rom is good ? LOL


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

Leach19m said:


> Lol, one word; boosh! Nailed it, how can you compare a stock phone to a Rom'd phone? Of. Course the stock phone has flaws...moto is the best at screwing up a good Os. Go ahead, root and rom your bionic, then compare again.
> 
> My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


Sorry but "to me" and again these are my observations and last time I checked this was a "forum" the Bionic feels cheap and blocky.

My observations were far more than the ROM itself.

I didnt realize this forum was so close minded.


----------



## greenleaved (Sep 12, 2011)

I have never felt my battery warm up, fyi.


----------



## Leach19m (Sep 6, 2011)

It's not being close minded, it's being realistic. Stock blur makes for a terribly laggy phone with tons of hangups, freezes, crashes. You putting cm7 on your thunderbolt likely fixed most of the stock problems, as would it for the bionic. The point is you're comparing a stock phone to a Rom'd phone, which isn't going to be an accurate comparison.

I don't have a bionic, so i can't be a bionic fan boy, im just pointing out the painfully obvious flaw in your comparison.

Edit: its like saying a subaru is garbage because with the stock summer tires it slides all around in the snow while your eclipse with studded snow tires doesn't...clearly the snow tires are going to make a drastic difference

My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

So should I wait it out ?? The 14 day return policy looms for those of us who purchased on the first day.
Do you believe that a ROM like CM7 has the ability to adjust the screen so it doesnt have the screen effect ? Or make it feel as a dual core should feel ?
Again my aim was NOT to necessarily knock the Bionic but rather point out the various flaws as so many people seem willing to overlook.


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

greenleaved said:


> I have never felt my battery warm up, fyi.


Well here's a review that also shares the same view that it gets hot...

ComputerWorld


----------



## Leach19m (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm not sure what screen issue you're talking about (i assume) you're refering to the pentile matrix display maybe? If so, no...that's a hardware issue.

As far as performance goes, a rom will make a huge difference. Motorola packs so much crap onto their phones that always run in the background and slow your phone down very bad. Aosp ROM's (including cm7) get rid of all that "bloat"

My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


----------



## greenleaved (Sep 12, 2011)

Just return it. I doubt anyone cares what phone you use. If you aren't happy with it, get something else.


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

greenleaved said:


> Just return it. I doubt anyone cares what phone you use. If you aren't happy with it, get something else.


Wow, you don't get the point of a discussion forum, do you ?


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

Leach19m said:


> I'm not sure what screen issue you're talking about (i assume) you're refering to the pentile matrix display maybe? If so, no...that's a hardware issue.
> 
> As far as performance goes, a rom will make a huge difference. Motorola packs so much crap onto their phones that always run in the background and slow your phone down very bad. Aosp ROM's (including cm7) get rid of all that "bloat"
> 
> My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


Yes, the effect I am talking about it s the grid like effect but its not necessarily on every screen. The background color seems to effect it the most.

Perhaps you are correct and I had passed judgement without comparing oranges to oranges.


----------



## Leach19m (Sep 6, 2011)

A lot of folks don't like the pentile matrix display, and that's one of this things you can't change on the phone. I'd look into seeing if they have another phone without that type of display.

My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


----------



## mrstaxdiesel (Sep 8, 2011)

In your opinion..... In my opinion, this device is strictly business and will do laps around the tbolt. This hand cannon is only a week 1/2 old and we already have a working recovery and, from what im hearing, has a who's who of devs chomping at the bit to create magic with this powerhouse. So in my opinion, you sir, are incorrect.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

mwep. Honestly, I don't have a single problem you have... cept the screen, but that's a matter of opinion. But maybe you have a bum unit.

I can go so far to say that I don't even use or have to use the factory charger. I use my old DX charger at work and a Droid Charge charger at home.

This phone runs cooler than any phone I've ever used. Instant unlock screen, only crashed on me once the entire time I used it, and that was user error.

So it sounds to me you need an exchange. Oh, and battery life, 12hrs under heavy useage. Close to 30 under light.... extended battery. Factory battery is about 2/3s those times.

I'm happy

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

I respect ya'lls opinions and maybe an exchange is in order here. Perhaps I am dealing with a lemon?


----------



## Feyerman (Jun 7, 2011)

I use several different chargers. I use a blackberry charger with no problems, an ebay special cheap POS with no problems and a Verizon car charger with no problems again.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

mwep said:


> Perhaps its the dismal display...
> 
> Or, the poor battery life...
> 
> ...


Disagree with just about everything... Sounds like you got a bad device. Battery life is much better for me. I've use 5 different chargers with no problems, no "screen lock lag", one black screen of death when compared to over 20 random reboots on thunderbolt, I honestly don't notice it getting hot at all compared to my last three devices... I'd have to say it feel far from cheap, but that is simply a matter of opinion... What it sounds like to me is either: 1. You're trolling 2. Your expectations were unicorn like or lastly 3. You have no clue what you are doing with it and probably a former Iphone user that is confused. Tons faster than my thunderbolt easily.


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

kedriastral said:


> You want to know why the bionic is an amazing device? how many days did it take to get root? recovery? cm7? I know for a fact you sat on your buggy HTC software for months and months. So get off your horse and lets hear a real comparision when we get cm7 on the bionic. I'm betting you get real quiet after that..


Wow bro, you need to take a chill. You also need to get your facts straight. If you think obtaining root somehow makes the phone amazing, your logic, in my opinion, is sincerely flawed. Now I'm not saying the phone isn't great, but from my brother's experience who got it on launch day, the device is far from "amazing". He has similar screen complaints, as well as battery life problems, and has complained to me about random reboots.

By the way, the thunderbolt had root and recovery from day 1 pretty much. So is that devices that you called garbage, now amazing too, in your opinion?

I think all of us who have 1st generation devices need to deal with the fact that we're pretty much a bunch of beta testers for 2nd gen 4G hardware and software.


----------



## campbellchunkies (Sep 10, 2011)

I use a charger from my daughter's old Env2 with my Bionic and it works great! It's literally 10 feet long and works with the bedside dock. mwep is obviously suffering from buyer's remorse and should take into consideration which phone he is comparing the Bionic to. Seriously, Thunderbolt? Furthermore, if you are going to pull the "forum" card and use it to point out that you can say what you want, understand this, this is a forum for the world's best unofficial Android developers to enhance the mobile experience for trolls like you and you come into the thread with the most swift support for a new phone that I have ever seen and ruin it's good name by spreading rhetoric about how awesome the Tbolt was with CM7?!?! You sir are a doucher. To even begin talking about the Tbolt's non-existent battery life as a comparison to ANY other Android phone out there tells me a thing or two about your experience level. Even Slayher himself would tell you that CM7 on Tbolt is a laughable, painful and literally dataless monster of the epic-most proportions. Go back to your Tbolt, flash the 45th different radio in 2 weeks and we will see who is laughing on the other side.....or at least see who has stable 4G. (Yeah, it won't be you.) Ok, I'm done.


----------



## tdubs99 (Aug 24, 2011)

I also seldom get a full business day out of a full charge. I also work in a steel and concrete building and have intermittent signal coverage. I can't say that I have seen any excessive heat issues though. And as to the screen I came from an eris so I am still getting over how big it is.....


----------



## kedriastral (Sep 19, 2011)

Everyone may complain about the pentile display but I love it over samsung. You know why? I can take some faint cross hatching for 5, yes five, hours of screen on time. Ever use a galaxy s? That screen comes at a horrible cost to your battery. I dump fascinates like a bad habit.

And whoever was saying the Thunderbolt isn't trash, I'm glad you have a good dev community to support that phone because it was a hot mess.


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

To address some of these issues if I may.

I'm also coming from a Thunderbolt. (enough said)

I have no issues with battery life, battery lasts me all day when Im at work with moderate use. 
I use my Thunderbolt charger, the verizon wall charger and a few USB chargers and my Bionic has charged no problem. 
I have never had a screen unlock delay. Crashes happen on any android device. Most of the times the app probably needs an update. 
My device only gets hot when I'm on it non stop (ex. Netflix, texting, internet after)

Sorry the device hasn't met your standards but I've honestly have not had any of these problems you've described. I would try going to Verizon and swapping out for a new one.


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

"campbellchunkies said:


> I use a charger from my daughter's old Env2 with my Bionic and it works great! It's literally 10 feet long and works with the bedside dock. mwep is obviously suffering from buyer's remorse and should take into consideration which phone he is comparing the Bionic to. Seriously, Thunderbolt? Furthermore, if you are going to pull the "forum" card and use it to point out that you can say what you want, understand this, this is a forum for the world's best unofficial Android developers to enhance the mobile experience for trolls like you and you come into the thread with the most swift support for a new phone that I have ever seen and ruin it's good name by spreading rhetoric about how awesome the Tbolt was with CM7?!?! You sir are a doucher. To even begin talking about the Tbolt's non-existent battery life as a comparison to ANY other Android phone out there tells me a thing or two about your experience level. Even Slayher himself would tell you that CM7 on Tbolt is a laughable, painful and literally dataless monster of the epic-most proportions. Go back to your Tbolt, flash the 45th different radio in 2 weeks and we will see who is laughing on the other side.....or at least see who has stable 4G. (Yeah, it won't be you.) Ok, I'm done.


Buyers remorse? Take a moment to read the threads about the charger issue.


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

Or 4. His device is defective.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## kedriastral (Sep 19, 2011)

mwep, have you fully debloated your phone? Are you using sysctl? what are your values? Also,there are a few odd-ball settings, like pocket detect, that seem to make the bionic's brains fall out. Not using any blur widgets and running a home replacement also does wonders.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

I LOVE MY DROID BIONIC! enough said!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

It also rocks stock os is amazing and fast. Don't use lock screen any charger works. Screen is amazing in any light condition. Sorry its not a cookie cutter designed phone like cough HTC. Its simple take your phone back. Your Obviously just trolling for attention and we feed trolls.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

My bionic is running stock rooted with no launcher and all but 1 stock widget. I havent noticed any lag at all. Came from cm7 bolt and this bionic is silky smooth out the box for me. 2 coworkers after seeing mine today ordered one for themselves. So yeah..... DROID!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

I had a bionic actually had 4 warranties and had overheating issues and I'm no rookie. I just couldn't wait to get a rom going I need my phone operational. I am gonna tinker with the bionic once cm7 is available. I guess everyone has there own opinions so just appreciate each other thoughts.


----------



## pettinej (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi I almost never respond to a thread like this but here goes. I had several issues with my device when I first got it. When they activated it at the store it took forever to sync my contact and email. To make a long story short I had to factory reset my phone and start over. all is good now!


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Also as nice is cm7 is I'm going to run it on bionic. Doent have a need and after running it in my X. I like my phone to work not how smooth it flows.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## wingdo (Jul 13, 2011)

mwep,

Sorry for coming late to this party, but as someone who went from a D1 to a TB and now to a Bionic I could not disagree with you more. Running stock (the only way to compare) I like the Bionic, and I think it is faster than the TB. I ran a custom ROM on the TB and yes that was faster, but it is not the same thing. Root and debloat the Bionic and see if that helps.

As for the display I think it is either a love it or hate it. The fact I can read this puppy outdoors, I love that.

My Bionic only gets hot if I am charging and running the mobile hotspot. But I think that is to be expected.

As far as the chargers, I have 3 different ones I use at home, and none are from the same manufacturer. You do NOT have to use the one which came with the Bionic. Your TB one will work fine.

I don't find the battery life worse than the pathitic life I had on my TB. No, it's not my D1, but what is?

Elsewhere you mentioned the crappy plasticy look of the bionic. I cannot believe anyone who had a TB can call the Bionic plasticy. The metal front bezel is slick.

I am not knocking the TB, it is a great phone, my GF has mine now. I am just saying the Bionic is pretty sweet itself. I think until the 2nd Generation LTE phones are out, they are all going to have data / battery issues.

But to summarize, the Bionic does NOT suck. It is just different than the TB, both are good phones with their own respective good and bad points.


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

Well I dont know how to explain it but I did an exchange yesterday at VZW and most if not all of the issues I complained about are gone. Maybe I got a demo unit as my initial device was the first sold at the store I purchased.

The display is much better on the new unit. Sure the grid pattern is there but not nearly as bad.

The volume buttons on the new unit are much tigher and do not rattle anymore and that gives it more of a solid feel.

I have tried a few chargers and all have successfully charged to 100%.

Lock screen is still a bit laggy but that will change when I root and flash.

Battery life with Juice Defender is actually very good compared to the initial Bionic. Maybe original was part of the bad batch of radios which was discussed on XDA.

Lastly, heat does not seem to be a factor. Again, maybe I had a bad radio in the first device.

I appreciate those who responded (even if you called me names) as it prompted me to exchange rather than return the device.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Supposedly changing the lcd density makes the screen pixelation much less noticeable. Yyou'll have to search around for a good value to use though, I'm holding off on upgrading until an unlocked phone is released, or the bootloader is unlocked for the Bionic.


----------



## vudugan (Aug 16, 2011)

Interesting thread!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

Nearly 10 hours of heavy usage on stock battery without root or custom rom.

Still got 40% battery left!!

I was wrong... Very very wrong...

Device is pure awesome


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

My phones dope, coming from the Droid 2 cm7 GB I expected a lot from the bionic, its day 3 and I don't notice the pen tile screen. Its fast as fuc#, why hate? Just get something different if you don't like it. We should be together, hating on Apple. A wise man once said keep taking that trash ill pull your card. Haters need to look up the word troll.


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

Definetely not hating... anymore!!

Again, after the exchange the VZW my Bionic is amazing.

I suggest if you are suffering any of the problems I was having then I would think about an exchange before your 14 day period ends. After that, its a warranty exchange and the older the phone the better chances you will receive a refurb.

The instore exchange seemed almost too easy as they looked up the serial number or something and then processed it without any additional questions.


----------



## Leach19m (Sep 6, 2011)

Awesome man, glad to hear you've got a phone that works right


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

mwep said:


> Definetely not hating... anymore!!
> 
> Again, after the exchange the VZW my Bionic is amazing.
> 
> ...


Sounds like they gave you the Purple Pill. I'm taking mine back today. I will either get a replacement and another 14 days or just take it back and activate a TBOLT that was lying around at my house. then in a week, or less give it one more try. 
I'm just pissed that the unit won't reliably connect to a PC and show both SD's.


----------



## ted1735 (Sep 22, 2011)

Wondering if you have standard or extended battery? When I am doing heavy downloading with 4g the battery gets very hot. Seems the faster the download speed the hotter it gets. I downloaded a 600mb file with a sustained 16 mbps down I think it took around 15 minutes and the battery was 118 degrees on the battery and hot to the touch. It did self reboot once during the download as well.

Sent from my ROOTED BIONIC! Good bye Incredible.


----------

